# sanding out that pleather look



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

im just wondering, do you think that i should sand out all that pleather on the interior pieces or just keep it on?

i am starting to kind of regret it, because i sprayed a lot of my interior pieces keeping that pleather crap on. i might decide to take it out and redo it..

what are your personal ideas concerning pleather?


----------



## crash (Nov 30, 2004)

ekizz said:


> im just wondering, do you think that i should sand out all that pleather on the interior pieces or just keep it on?
> 
> i am starting to kind of regret it, because i sprayed a lot of my interior pieces keeping that pleather crap on. i might decide to take it out and redo it..
> 
> what are your personal ideas concerning pleather?


Sand em, it will look much better and smoother, some of my interior trim pieces were painted (with the pleather) when i bought my car but i took them off, sanded them and repainted them and it looks much better than painting the pleather, gives it more of a smooth almost fiberglasy finish, or you could smooth em out with bondo, but that might chip off if the pieces are flexed to much. 
:cheers:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I did not have to sand out the texture to get mine smooth. 
Just use a buildable primer....or have the pro's do it.


----------



## cruisnhard (Feb 15, 2005)

anyone with pics of their painted interior.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

of course i agree 100%

sandable, buildable primer will do the job.
you can get it at AutoZone, Home Depot, etc.
its called Automobile Primer or similar. 

just spray a couple coats, sand, couple more, sand, etc. you should have a smooth surface in no time


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> of course i agree 100%
> 
> sandable, buildable primer will do the job.
> you can get it at AutoZone, Home Depot, etc.
> its called Automobile Primer or similar.


think of this as sprayable bondo. :thumbup:


----------



## crash (Nov 30, 2004)

well i used the buildable primer too....... after i sanded the pieces, it might be more work but i enjoy it, kinda makes you more proud of it when you put more into it and as for having a pro do it you will be much happier if you do it yourself, i dont know, i just take pride in my work, and if you mess up do it till you get it right and if you have a DA sanding really isnt that much more work ... happy sanding  i cant seem to make pics post tonight so click here i have painted some more since then but i dont have any more pics of the interior


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

No matter how well you do it yourself, unless you have the equipment and expierence that the pro's have, there will be a noticable difference.
I understand the feeling of pride you get from doing things yourself, but there are many areas of my project that I do myself. 
However,
I want to make sure that some areas of my car are done to as close to perfection as they can be. Do I feel any less pride in my car because I pay some people to do some of the stuff on my car...not at all.
By all means, if you want, do it yourself...but don't think that it's the same quality as having it done at a shop by a pro.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> No matter how well you do it yourself, unless you have the equipment and expierence that the pro's have, there will be a noticable difference.


if you can rattle well and have good techniques, you can do just as well as a pro with a spray gun. when you clear coat the object have your oven preheated to 150 and place the piece in the oven on a foil wrapped cookie sheet, the clear coat will "melt" to a perfect gloss and the heat will get rid of any high spots or orange peal........it will look 100% amazing. if you use an engine enamle you can take the heat alittle higher (but not high enough to melt the plastic!!!!!) and it will make the paint/clear hard as a damn rock!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

....And I'll still be able to tell the difference.

Cook it in your oven all you want....it won't change that fact.

Pro + pro equipment > good rattle can techniques + clear coat + low heat oven/foil&cookie sheet cooking process.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i still dont understand your thought process, the pro gun+ air combo is there to help with mixing/thinning paint. a rattle can is just as good, granted not on large projects like an entire car or even body panles, it can be just as good on small parts. if you place the can in hot water 10 minutes before you use it the spray comes out EXTREMLY fine and lays a nice, perfect, even coat of paint. if the paint is cool/cold it will be very globy and bad. you get the exact same paint in a pro gun and a rattle can and we both spray an interior peice like an armrest of the sterio surround (that were preped the same way) and i will bet you $50 you cant tell the differance. :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It's also the "depth" of the paint...it's "richness".
Krylon or rattle can paint is just not the same quality as PPG/House of Kolors/etc...
There is a difference.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> It's also the "depth" of the paint...it's "richness".
> Krylon or rattle can paint is just not the same quality as PPG/House of Kolors/etc...
> There is a difference.


wait, now we are talking about the paint being used. when i said, "if you put the same paint in a rattle can and a pro air gun i could match it" i am talking about a single color 2 step paint, base coat and clear coat. of course the gun will out do a normal spray job. but if your using a simple color like a black, white, or red there is no need for a pro to get in on it. but if your going for a candy color or a 3 step process your going to need a pro not only for the equipment but the experience as well i 100% agree with you on that :thumbup: 

but a black or red or white?........i, or anyone, can pull that off no problem, and it could be flawless. you just need to know the steps.

when i started asking, i thought you were getting at basic colors and what not, not true automotive paint. any grease monkey can rebuild an engine......your talking about building a drag motor :thumbup: and that takes a bit more skill.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not going to go back and forth with you on this.

Basic PPG/House of Kolor/Dupont white/black/red is better quality paint that rattle can white/black/red. 

I can see and feel the difference between interiors done by a rattle can and ones done by a shop. Clear coat them in an oven, sit the can in warm water, do whatever you want...I'll be able to tell the difference.

When you've seen enough cars, and judged thousands of them, you'll start to recognize the subtle differences that I'm talking about.


----------



## crash (Nov 30, 2004)

ok maybee its just me i just hate other people being able to take credit for the work done on my car, and i am not bragging, i have been airbrushing since i was 10, thats 9 years i do not use spray paint i use HOK urethane based paint color matched to my car, sprayed with a devlilbiss detail gun, maybee it isnt as good as some "pros" or maybe it is but it still looks super good and the next time ur in mississippi come have a look at mine, and please remember the forums are for educational purposes not arguing or trying to one up the next guy we are all on the same team so lets not turn this into a peeing contest :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

crash said:


> ok maybee its just me i just hate other people being able to take credit for the work done on my car, and i am not bragging, i have been airbrushing since i was 10, thats 9 years i do not use spray paint i use HOK urethane based paint color matched to my car, sprayed with a devlilbiss detail gun, maybee it isnt as good as some "pros" or maybe it is but it still looks super good and the next time ur in mississippi come have a look at mine, and please remember the forums are for educational purposes not arguing or trying to one up the next guy we are all on the same team so lets not turn this into a peeing contest :thumbup:


Nobody can take any credit for my car but me.
Did I pay to have some of the work done (body/paint mostly), sure.
Does that really matter, nope.
Like I said, I do plenty of work on my own.

I'm sure your set up does a fine job, and it does help that you have been doing it for many years. However, if you look at the discussion, it moved on to being about using rattle can spray paint vs. having a shop do it.

Please don't try to instruct me on what the forums are for.... :fluffy: 
The guy was asking a question, "do you guys think it will look good if....", and I'm pretty sure that question was taken care of during the course of the thread.
People should know that unless they have the kind of knowledge on how to do this yourself, it might not look all that good, and you may of been better off paying a shop to do it right the first time.
Isn't that also useful information?

Just so ya know, I have no reason, need, or desire to try to one up anyone. I have nothing to prove to anyone or any "team".

Have a good day..... :cheers:


----------

